# How to catch monster trout DVD by Trout Support



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tobin is one of my fishing buddies and has a flounder DVD coming out as well. We did some filming a while back for it and he has been working hard to get it finished. The shallow and deep water redfish videos are great as well. He goes into great detail explaining all the factors that effect your target species.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I go against all rules. Dead shrimp, middle of afternoon in the summer on the edge of holes on shallow grass flats sight fishing. They sit there and wait. 10lb average. Personal best 13lb.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Capnredfish said:


> I go against all rules. Dead shrimp, middle of afternoon in the summer on the edge of holes on shallow grass flats sight fishing. They sit there and wait. 10lb average. Personal best 13lb.


Whoa! How many inches was that?


----------



## Copperspoonfly (Oct 26, 2015)

All of the Trout support videos are great. Tobin needs to make a trip to Florida and make some videos on fishing for Bonefish and Tarpon.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> I go against all rules. Dead shrimp, middle of afternoon in the summer on the edge of holes on shallow grass flats sight fishing. They sit there and wait. 10lb average. Personal best 13lb.


Bwahahaha


----------

